

"No" is a beautiful word. - emiller829
http://erniemiller.org/2013/06/14/no/

======
marshally
Even engineers need a bit of the Steve Jobs mojo:

"People think focus means saying yes to the thing you've got to focus on. But
that's not what it means at all. It means saying no to the hundred other good
ideas that there are. You have to pick carefully. I'm actually as proud of the
things we haven't done as the things I have done. Innovation is saying no to
1,000 things."

Just like in product design, a great software architecture is often defined
even more by what you choose /not/ to do than what features you choose to
implement.

Awesome article, thanks!

------
the_chrismo
Also, "never give an answer with more precision than is warranted." ->
[http://clabs.org/blog/DesignPrecision](http://clabs.org/blog/DesignPrecision)

